# Cold Packs



## MMiz (Apr 16, 2006)

Last year I worked providing EMS service to a large 3-day walk, and we ended up going through cases and cases of cold packs.  The problem is, the cheap cold pack would last for 30-45 seconds max.  It seems as though I'd be cracking bag... after bag... after bag.  I had to crack them open so fast I even had one explode on a pt.

What are some good, cheap, cold packs?  I need them to stay cold for 10 minutes or so.  You _cant_ tell me that those cheap $1 ones will work.  I have yet to find one that actually stays cold.

Thanks!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 16, 2006)

Moore Medical > Unit Sized Packs box of 10 @.. um.. like 3 or 4 bucks.

I buy mine from a wholesale shop in town for 79 cents a piece for XLarge ones.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 16, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> Moore Medical > Unit Sized Packs box of 10 @.. um.. like 3 or 4 bucks.
> 
> I buy mine from a wholesale shop in town for 79 cents a piece for XLarge ones.



I'll give you a dollar if you break one of those open and it stays warm for more than 10 minutes.

Seriously, I've ordered the <$1 from Galls and BuyEMP, and they wont stay cold for more than a minute.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 16, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> I'll give you a dollar if you break one of those open and it stays warm for more than 10 minutes.


 
Do you want the packs to stay cold or warm?   

Cause if you want them to be warm I'll eventually take that dollar.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 16, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> Seriously, I've ordered the <$1 from Galls and BuyEMP, and they wont stay cold for more than a minute.


 
Find ones that are >$1.


----------



## BrandoEMT (Apr 16, 2006)

I have a cheap idea that works better than cold packs.  How about a couple pounds of ice cubes and some cheap zip lock baggies?  Real ice works the best.  We've gotten to the point where we don't even give out cold packs anymore.  For big events we've invested in a couple coolers and steal ice from the locker rooms on campus, zip lock bags from the dollar store and we're set!!!

Give that a try.

Brando


----------



## fm_emt (Apr 16, 2006)

BrandoEMT said:
			
		

> I have a cheap idea that works better than cold packs.  How about a couple pounds of ice cubes and some cheap zip lock baggies?  Real ice works the best.  We've gotten to the point where we don't even give out cold packs anymore.  For big events we've invested in a couple coolers and steal ice from the locker rooms on campus, zip lock bags from the dollar store and we're set!!!
> 
> Give that a try.
> 
> Brando



That's what we do with the Red Cross first aid stations. We handle stuff for a fairly large art & wine festival (over 100,000 people) and zip-loc baggies and cubed ice worked out *great* for us. Lots of cuts, scrapes, bumps, bruises. Give people a few glasses of wine and "*WHAM* Where'd that iron sculpture come from?!"


----------



## Jon (Apr 17, 2006)

rcmedic said:
			
		

> That's what we do with the Red Cross first aid stations. We handle stuff for a fairly large art & wine festival (over 100,000 people) and zip-loc baggies and cubed ice worked out *great* for us. Lots of cuts, scrapes, bumps, bruises. Give people a few glasses of wine and "*WHAM* Where'd that iron sculpture come from?!"


We do the same at work for our really big events. At most medium-large events during the summer.. the company supplies a cooler, ice and gatorade for "whoever needs it" - including, but not limited to, providers.
(We've got a picture we used in this year's slide show with 8 cops sitting on 2 benches in front of our tent at a large event 4th of July weekend... all drinking gatorade and water from us... "_to serve and protect.... the EMS tent_"). A note... we use the "kiddie gatorade" - it is watered down already - which is what you want for normal activity.

We use the really small cold packs at the squad... they usually last 10 minutes for me... when they first get warm.. shake them again and re-apply.


----------



## rdkl (Apr 17, 2006)

If there is a cooler with ice nearby you can always use a glove to make an ice pack in a pinch  It may look a little funny but definitely works.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 18, 2006)

Matt,

I can honestly say I've never had a _cold pack stay warm_ for more than ten minutes. But I have had hot packs get cold...


----------



## MMiz (Apr 18, 2006)

Cold... I MEANT COLD!!


----------

